# Athanasius: Sign of the Cross?



## CDM (Nov 14, 2007)

This question can only be properly answered by those who are familiar with St. Athanasius's writings and beliefs. His words can be understood and argued in many ways by the modern reader unfamiliar with the source material. 

May times Athanasius uses phrases like "sign of the cross". It could be understood that "sign of the cross" meaning what the cross signifies or it can be understood by motioning [superstitiously] the sign of the cross like the papists do.

The following excerpts are taken from the CCEL online version. Chapter 5, (27) _The Resurrection_:

(27) A very strong proof of this destruction of death and its conquest by the cross is supplied by a present fact, namely this. *All the disciples of Christ despise death; they take the offensive against it and, instead of fearing it, by the sign of the cross and by faith in Christ trample on it as on something dead.* Before the divine sojourn of the Savior, even the holiest of men were afraid of death, and mourned the dead as those who perish. But now that the Savior has raised His body, death is no longer terrible, but all those who believe in Christ tread it underfoot as nothing, and prefer to die rather than to deny their faith in Christ, knowing full well that when they die they do not perish, but live indeed, and become incorruptible through the​
And in (29):
(29) If, then, it is by the *sign of the cross* and by faith in Christ that death is trampled underfoot, it is clear that it is Christ Himself and none other Who is the Archvictor over death and has robbed it of its power.

[...]

If you see with your own eyes men and women and children, even, thus welcoming death for the sake of Christ's religion, how can you be so utterly silly and incredulous and maimed in your mind as not to realize that Christ, to Whom these all bear witness, Himself gives the victory to each, making death completely powerless for those who hold His faith and *bear the sign of the cross*?​
In Chapter 8, _Refutation of the Gentiles_ (47):

Then, too, demons used to deceive men's minds by taking up their abode in springs or rivers or trees or stones and imposing upon simple people by their frauds. But now, since the Divine appearing of the Word, all this fantasy has ceased, *for by the sign of the cross, if a man will but use it, he drives out their deceits.* Again, people used to regard as gods those who are mentioned in the poets—Zeus and Kronos and Apollo and the heroes, and in worshipping them they went astray.

[...]

In the very presence of the fraud of demons and the imposture of the oracles and the wonders of magic, *let him use the sign of the cross* which they all mock at, and but speak the Name of Christ, and he shall see how through Him demons are routed, oracles cease, and all magic and witchcraft is confounded.​
So, the question: What does St. Athanasius have in mind when he uses the phrase "sign of the cross"? Does he just have one view in mind or both as stated above? Context is key here, of course, but it appears he may mean both.

 . . .  . . . . . .


----------



## CDM (Nov 14, 2007)

Did my 'smug' smiley scare everyone off?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 14, 2007)

mangum said:


> Did my 'smug' smiley scare everyone off?



No, I think it was this part :



> This question can only be properly answered by those who familiar with St. Athanasius's writings and beliefs



I'm familiar with his beliefs, but only second hand. I haven't read anything by him except for a few quotes.


----------



## Peter (Nov 14, 2007)

I've read much of _St. Anthony's Life_ and he mentions "the sign of the cross" frequently. Antony used it to protect himself from demons. I always thought he meant the superstitious motion but it would make sense that he intended the symbolic meaning of the cross was what warded off the devils even if he also preformed the hand gesture. The physical motion is a sign of the spiritual reality of Christ's victory over satan and a reminder of that would be enough to defeat the devil's power, which is primarily psychological.


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> I've read much of _St. Anthony's Life_ and he mentions "the sign of the cross" frequently. Antony used it to protect himself from demons. I always thought he meant the superstitious motion but it would make sense that he intended the symbolic meaning of the cross was what warded off the devils even if he also preformed the hand gesture. The physical motion is a sign of the spiritual reality of Christ's victory over satan and a reminder of that would be enough to defeat the devil's power, which is primarily psychological.


Good answer, even though I am now a Presbyterian, in private devoton I use the sign of the Cross, NOT for any superstitious reasons, it is twofold: It is rather like a "Salute" to the Captain of my soul and the second reason is it alway helps keep in mind what it took for or salvation...the Cross. It reminds me "You are not your own you were bought with a price."


----------



## CDM (Nov 15, 2007)

Peter said:


> I've read much of _St. Anthony's Life_ and he mentions "the sign of the cross" frequently. Antony used it to protect himself from demons. I always thought he meant the superstitious motion but it would make sense that he intended the symbolic meaning of the cross was what warded off the devils even if he also preformed the hand gesture. The physical motion is a sign of the spiritual reality of Christ's victory over satan and a reminder of that would be enough to defeat the devil's power, which is primarily psychological.



Interesting.

But, I wonder, if Athanasius believed the hand gesturing act alone was sufficient or not?


----------

